# Trouble at Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa?



## mhouser (Mar 23, 2009)

We just exchanged a week into Banff Gate Mountain Lodge.  I have read widely varying reviews on RCI.com and TripAdvisor.  I know the owner is having legal problems and I am afraid the place might be run down and in various stages of construction.  Does anyone know if this is the case?  Are some units better than others?  We are signed up for late June.  Thanks for any information!


----------



## Becooling (Mar 26, 2009)

I am an owner at Chateau Canmore and the last two times I have booked I have been given a unit at BGML&S.  The last time was in July of 2008.  The units there are very nice and well kept so you are not making a mistake in booking there unless something serious has happened since 07/08.  I assume not.  They were doing some add ons and upgrades which seemed to be in limbo so not sure what is going on there.  I am going to post another thread on this issue to see if other owners know what is happening because this developer does seem to have some legal issues going on.


----------

